
5 New Tactics For SEO Post-Panda - pitdesi
http://searchengineland.com/5-new-tactics-for-seo-post-panda-73982?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=feed-main
======
bauchidgw
oh wow, blue steel SEO, completely fresh and improved, with 200% more white
hat magic unicorns.....

sorry, but the article just resells old seo principles with new buzz words. i
love seo, i dispise seos and their tabloids.

~~~
wmeredith
I love grammar. </snark>

The main message of this comment is right on. Their _NEW!_ SEO tactics include
emphasizing your key content and getting rid of duplicate or extraneous pages
on your website. What?

~~~
r00fus
If I understand correctly, it's this summary article that states what you need
for SEO:

"The new SEO, at least as far as Panda is concerned, is about pushing your
best quality stuff and the complete removal of low-quality or overhead pages
from the indexes. Which means it’s not as easy anymore to compete by simply
producing pages at scale, unless they’re created with quality in mind. Which
means for some sites, SEO just got a whole lot harder."

Which to me, means that SEO based on a lot of weak references to a strong
entry will not add to your page rank, but now will detract from it.

So, if you have one content page, but 5 paths to get to it, remove 4 of them,
and add external links (article recommends via social means) to that one
canonical page.

